# OGF Fall Crappie Tournament



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

The fall tournament will be held at Alum Creek on Sept. 14th. Registration is at Cheshire Ramp the morning of. For details see the sticky above or just ask me.
$40/Team - $10 optional Big Fish pot.

Payout 25% of the teams. 

Come out and fish with us, always a great time!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

What time?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Buckeye Ron said:


> What time?


Registration if from 6:30-7:30 Fishing is from 8-4. You can find all the rules for the tournament including starting times in the other sticky at the top on both tournaments.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Is it open to anyone? Not sure what a sticky is and I can’t find the rules. Not too good with this stuff...lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Is it open to anyone? Not sure what a sticky is and I can’t find the rules. Not too good with this stuff...lol


https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/2019-ogf-crappie-tournaments.341331/


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Is it open to anyone? Not sure what a sticky is and I can’t find the rules. Not too good with this stuff...lol


Yes this tournament is open to anyone! and Lundy just put the exact link in for the rules. If you have any questions at all just shoot me a private message if you want.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Can’t wait! It will be fun!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks, sounds like a ton of fun.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Thanks, sounds like a ton of fun.


Always a good time, hopefully you can make it out. Very laid back and a great chance to meet of lot of people on this site, put screen names with faces.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

rutty said:


> Always a good time, hopefully you can make it out. Very laid back and a great chance to meet of lot of people on this site, put screen names with faces.


I will say Rutty’s face is quite disappointing


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I will say Rutty’s face is quite disappointing


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

which ramp?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good Luck this weekend guys. Wish I could be there. Little ones Birthday Party this Saturday..


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> which ramp?


Cheshire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I hope the tourney went well - Once again I was not able to make it due to my son playing travel baseball. It doesn't help that I am one of his coaches as well. I miss fishing in these tournaments but I am going to ride this baseball thing as long as I can with my son.


----------

